# Need new 48" Lights for new tank - Opinions?



## Robbin48 (Jan 2, 2013)

Has anyone purchased these lights and have an opinion? I just purchased a new 75 g and need lights for a planted tank....they are on e-bay for ~ $60.00 :roll:


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

dont see any brnad marks as brand can play a GIANT role in t5 fixtures, some of the cheaper fixtures have a very sub par balalst and a crappy reflector. both are major factors on t5 lighting, if your ballast is crappy your output will be crappy, if your reflector is crappy your not going to get maximum efficany out of the light. generally what i found is you get what you pay for as far as fixtures go.


----------



## Robbin48 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you...I was pretty much expecting that answer.... :-( the search continues


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

your best bet if you plan to stay low tech is to go for a dual t8 fixture, im facing major algae issues with my t5 fixture without the use of co2.


----------



## Robbin48 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the help, I'm going to look at those T8 ones...


----------



## Robbin48 (Jan 2, 2013)

On an off-topic note, sad we traded Iggy tonight


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

=( what did you get in return? and how is the light window shopping going


----------



## Robbin48 (Jan 2, 2013)

We got two rookies and a 1st round draft pick.....

I have been thinking about getting a regular fluorescent T8 fixture and two daylight bulbs (or should I get a four light fixture?) and hanging it. I do have a T5 on my 37 g and am having some issues with algae (hair) like you were having. I cut down the light to eight hours and it's better but maybe lower light tubes?


----------

